# (cringe RP)



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2020)

Don't bother.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

As the mammoth arrived in his own stupor, a car slowly pulled into the area. It seemed to be one of the vehicles only undercover S.W.A.T. agents used, which could only mean one thing: The Feline of Law hath arrived. Meveretto, in his slim, petite frame, quietly slipped out of the car, going on over to his opponent. He looked more casual than anything, since the mammoth basically towered over him height-wise. Meveretto smiled, bowing to where his nose touched the tip of the Earth, then back up. His frame sported a lithe, yet agile appearance, so it gave the impression that he would be quick on his feet. He stretched around a little, smiling up at the mammoth. After building the dramatic tension for a second, the feline spoke. "Salutations fair opponent! I look forward to our little spar!," the cat said, somewhat happily, giving another bow. "Apologies if my formalities bore you. Where I come from, bowing is almost as important as breathing!," Meveretto joked, standing back up. He stood at least a good 5 feet nine inches, and appeared to be in top shape. He may not be nowhere near as muscular as the mammoth, but from the way he looked, he must've studied a lot in combat, especially close quarters.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2020)

Jin and his 9 snake tails all slightly narrow their eyes (10 pairs of them at once !) at the feline opponent named Meveretto. All 10 of them also slightly smile at Meveretto's greeting, though it might be hard due to Jin's trunk covering almost all his face, and the snake's reptilian facial features making it hard to really tell if they're actually smiling at all.

- Heh, I'm looking forward to this match too. Alright, fella, let's see how this gonna go down.

Then he gets in his stance, with the right side of his body slightly to the front. He also gets his tails in position too, readied to bring down the noise.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

Meveretto smiled, then crouched down, stretching one last time. "Alright! Let's play then!," the joyful feline chirped, getting back up. His stance was one of MMA, in the traditional pose. He watched his opponent carefully, mainly eyeing the tails. They look venomous alright, and if he were struck by one, it'll possibly be game over. Well, the cat thought, I'd not tap out so soon. This arena might prove as useful....and with that, Meveretto changed his stance. A different stance not seen before, when he leaned back a little, both paws together, then facing their opponent. One leg raised high while the other rooted firmly to the ground. "'Kay pal! Let's have a fun one!," the feline said, smiling some more as his ruby eyes flickered a little.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2020)

Jin, on the other hand, isn't going to get fancy with martial art stances like this. He's just gonna keep it simple...
As he slightly turns more to his left, he also lowers his body and makes his first move : thrusting his scorpion tail up in an uppercut motion.
Even a high-quality, durable and thick leather jacket would be in two with that strike !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

The cat watched his movements carefully, making sure that he wouldn't get caught off guard by anything. His eye caught sight of the scorpion tail that lunged forth, and the feline moved quickly, back-flipping quickly to avoid that blow. "Woah! That had a lot of power behind it!," Meveretto remarked, smiling as he stood on his hands. "Pretty good there! I can tell your going to be a handful!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2020)

Jin could already tell the opponent is gonna be fast and agile enough in dodging that attack. Hell, it could be seen a mile away with how slow he did it !
He isn't too surprised at how easily Mev dodge it, and smirks.

- Keeping the distance, are we ? Then how about this !

He slightly lowers his body while keeping his legs standing apart to keep his ground, then rears his tail backwards and quickly lunges it forward, aiming at Mev. From a small spot on the hooked stinger, a barrage of barbed thorns (about the size of a lockpicking knife) fires out and straight at Mev.
The snake tails rear themselves backward and also lunge forward too, this time spitting their venom over a large area around the radius of the barbed thorns !

(the thorns can cause bleeding ; and the venom can corrode skin, scales and fur)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

The feline looked around, seeing the multiple attacks coming for him. bracing for it, he got ready, getting on his toes as he swiftly dodged his first attack, the second one slightly grazing him. He only got a corner of his fur hit by the large spread of venom, yipping a little as he backed up. After the onslaught was done, he quickly took off his shirt, then checked himself, assessing for any injuries. "Man....that might've been too close there pal.....hmm...gotta switch tactics now.....," the cat said, getting up as he put his shirt back on.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2020)

The mammoth was sure he'd land at least one solid hit with the large area-of-effect attack he did, but it's only a bit of Mev's fur ?

- ... Not bad, heh. But I got more where that came from, kitty !

He then steps up and turns his body to a side, using the momentum to swing his scorpion tail forward for another volley of thorns at Mev. The snakes manage to close the distance a bit due to his position and their mere length, as they bring on the hail of venom in closer range but still with the same radius and velocity.
He seems to be pressuring the opponent and forcing him to a corner or to close the distance to avoid the rapid attacks from long range.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jun 30, 2020)

Meveretto smiled a little, getting up as he looked at the mammoth. "Well then, I'm sure you got so much more up your sleeve, so let's see what you go-", the feline was about to say, but immediately dodged the first strike tht almost struck him in the neck. The cat was dodging full-time now, making sure that he wasn't hit by any of the attacks. As he dodged, he quickly stole a glance behind him, seeing his opponent was to force him to the edge. There was no counter he could lay right now, so he had to think carefully about his next move. The one venomous strike managed to graze his side, making the cat wince a little as he kept dodging. "Crap....this might be a workout!," Mev said happily, barely avoiding a head shot as it merely grazed his hair. The feline kept avoiding the strikes, but had to plan. If he wasn't careful, he'd get hit....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jun 30, 2020)

- Hehe, I like ya, pal, so I'm giving ya another shot !

The mammoth lowers his body down and slightly bends his knees to get in his stance, as he thrusts his scorpion tail... into the ground, repeatedly, until a large chunk of rock is cracked out of the ground. Then he lifts it with his scorpion tail and immediately gets down nearly on all fours, using the momentum to fling the rock at Mev like a catapult !
The snake tails follow the momentum with yet another barrage of venom at him as well !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

The feline watched the massive rock come flying at him, and sighed. Thinking of the times he dodged bullets while on duty made him remember the evasive tactics that he could try out. He crouched low once more, tensing all the muscles in his back, then, like a spring, sprang out of the way, narrowly avoiding that venomous pool again. Some caught on the end of his pants leg, and the cat yipped, immediately snatching off that part of the pants. "Dang, those were my favorite pants....oh well. Rule one of a fight: Never brings personal belongings to a battle!," The cat joked, wagging his finger in a  knowing way.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

- That's gonna be the least of your concern, pal !

The mammoth takes advantage of the ground cracked apart behind him, and now starts to pressure Mev with rapid siege attacks, throwing chunks of rocks at him non-stop ! He also mixes up with barbed spikes from his scorpion tail and venom from his snake tails, at different directions.
Coming at Mev is a cluster of dusts, sand, rocks, spikes, and venom, like a bad combination of natural disasters is going his way. Whatever hits him, won't be too pleasant to say the least.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

The cat tilted his head a little. "Hm?," the feline said, immediately back to dodging once the siege attacks were underway. He had to swiftly, narrowly avoid each attack, but some still kept snagging at his shirt, occasionally his pants leg yet again, and always seemed to snatch at his whiskers. The feline moved around, then got ready as the dust and other elements headed his way, coughing a little as he barely avoided some of the blows and rocks. One lucky rock did manage to strike his side, making him wince a little. Backing up and panting, the cat wiped a bead of sweat from his brow. "Made me sweat?.......huh...alright then. No more taking it easy....," Meveretto said, ripping his pants legs off, making them into shorts as he tossed the ripped legs aside, snatching his shirt sleeves off. He had no real, definite muscle, merely a skinny frame, but they hid a more...potent ability. "Alright, my turn for offense...," the cat smiled, getting on all fours. He tensed all the muscles in his body, springing at the mammoth. Like that, he was gone. But he lowered his head down, poking the mammoth as he sat on his head. "Wow man, this is soft up here...," the feline said, getting back on top of Jin's head. He purred lightly, stretching out on top of his head, while keeping himself rooted there by lightly digging his claws into the fur. "I won't grab too hard...."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

Jin has no idea how to react to that. How did Mev get on his head like that ? It was almost like teleporting.
But in that case, Jin has a different plan...

- Oh I won't bite too hard either !

He quickly reaches his hands up to hold Mev tight and make sure the feline can't escape, just as all 9 of the snakes go to chomp on his tail !
Jin's scorpion tail also reaches up to go for a stab right at Mev too !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

The feline gave a soft smile to Jin's confusion, but tilted his head when he said he wouldn't bite too hard. "Huh?...," the cat asked, yelping as he felt Jin grab hold, attempting to move around. His grip was like iron, and it was hard to get out. Already, he heard the snakes come to bite his own tail, and everyone knows he hates those. He started to worry, but then felt that the scorpion tail was moving up too! "In a pickle, backed to a corner with nowhere to go...my kind of fighting!," Meveretto said, twisting around. "Let me show you something.....," the cat said, getting ready as his body tensed up. If he could time this right....one second off spells his end....but the cat was confident in what he had planned...and for that, he laid still, breathing deeply. Make impact already....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

Jin feels Mev tensing his body up and instinctively grips harder, in an attempt to keep him in place.
The scorpion comes at Mev, but slightly goes up rather than straight towards him, possibly so that it won't actually hit Jin if Mev manages to dodge it.
Some of the snakes change their aim and go to bite on Mev's legs, using their teeth to really give him a bad time, while the others go for his arms instead, all so that he can't do anything.
There are two that lunge themselves at Mev's throat !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

The cat looked around, assessing his options, and noting the dwindling time his had left. He saw that some averted course for the tail and went for his legs, some for his arms, and two at the throat. He had to keep himself level-headed, but couldn't help but let out a small whimper. He tensed a little more, his breathing shaky as adrenaline started to flow within him. He got ready, and just as they made impact, the feline, remarkably, managed to twist himself into many different angles, wiggling and twisting himself free of the mammoth's grasp, then twisted back to normal. Panting, he rubbed his wrists, seeing that one strike managed to land, then immediately felt himself over. There was a cut on his neck, since he managed to evade most, but not all. With the rush of adrenaline blocking the pain, he could tell he was on the clock now. "T-that was a close one.....," Meveretto said softly, panting lightly as a bead of sweat trickled down his head.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

The mammoth is pretty impessed at the cat's agility in... twisting himself out of the lock. He doesn't know that the cat is injured at the neck, though.

- Not bad... but play time's over, pal.

Now a decent distance away from the opponent, he stretches himself a bit, then (quite literally) flexes all his arms, legs, and even his trunk and tails !
Then he gets in his stance. Suddenly his movements are far from slow, sluggish and clumsy like before anymore. And while still nowhere near as agile and nimble as Mev, he's still considerably faster now.
Most noticeably from the position of his hands, he seems to go with the Snake Kung Fu now, fitting the hydra/snake part of him.
His snake tails bare their fangs while keeping their glare at Mev.

- Let's dance !

He strikes his hands forward in quick succession, as the snake tails start to rapidly spit their venom at Mev, barrage after barrage of venom, all over the area ! He also mixes up his "hand gestures" to have his scorpion fling rocks and barbed spikes at Mev, too, but in no particular pattern. If anything, the attacks are ridiculously faster than before now !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

The feline watched the mammoth get ready, and he tilted his head at what he saw. The sudden shift in speed was actually quite surprising, and he already knew it wasn't on par with his own agility. But to see such a big guy move so fast now was.....scary..the cat thought. He yelped as the barrage of venom and barbed spikes flung at him, along with the rocks. It was growing to be an increasingly difficult challenge to match up to, since he had no muscle, it made for tanking the shots to be a real struggle. The lucky rock, yet again, struck his side, and he winced once more. He barely moved as a vat of venom shot his way, catching the tip of his tail. The cat yelped and patted his tail down, sighing a little. He jumped around, getting back to all fours as he swiftly evaded these fierce onslaughts. He knew time was running out, and was slowly succumbing to this venom that struck him on the neck and wrist. Leaping back to his ripped clothing, he quickly took one, tying it on his wrist as to slow the spread of venom. He did the same with his neck, but not too tight. He jumped around, then used his claws to anchor down to the ground. He tensed up, then lunged right at the mammoth, swiftly going for a feint attack.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

The mammoth sees the cat tying cloths on his wrist and neck, and now realizes that the cat did get injured with the snake bites earlier !
Damage over time has always been his favorite, but physical damage is still more up his alley.
As he sees the cat lunging at him, he turns his body to his left and throws his leg back at the cat for a heavy kick. If the kick does connect, the mere force may be enough to make some teeth loosened !

(If Mev dodges to Jin's right side, his snake tails will automatically attack in defense ; if upward, then Jin strikes back with his scorpion tail.
If Mev tries to dodge to Jin's left side, or duck under, Jin would kick him instead... pretty hard.)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

The cat planned his next move as he lodged in with the feint attack. He watched the iron wall of defense that the mammoth had put up. It was incredible! If he went any of the directions, he would be pulverized, and the match would get a serious downturn. Instead, the feline tensed himself to spring backwards, not wanting to receive any of the brutal hits that Jin could offer. Sweating a little, mainly from pushing his body to the limits in terms of dealing with venom, the feline coughed a bit, looking down at hsi shaky paw. he didn't have much time left so it seemed......"Alright. Let's go ahead then...," Meveretto said, crouching down. He tensed longer than normal, but this tensing was a natural one. He crouched as he gripped the ground, with considerable force, to the point where the ground started to crack under his fingers. He made sure not to use the otherworldly powers he had, but rather his own natural speed, and in no time, the cat seemingly vanished, the ground cracking where he used to stand. Then, spontaneous cracks were appearing on the ground, but nobody seemed to be there. The cracks kept up their breaking, occasionally flinging rocks at the mammoth's blind spots.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

Going invisible by getting faster than normal eyes can see, is already one thing. Now throwing rocks back at him too ?
Thanks to his snake tails though, Jin is relatively unharmed from the rocks, as the snakes manage to withstand the blunt force on impact. That, and the rocks aren't that big, considering Mev is obviously more on speed and agility, instead of strength.
However he needs to think of something so he won't be forced in a defensive and passive situation like this.
And he does... or at least he just hopes it works.
With his snake tails rearing backwards, he commands them to do the venom-spit motion again, but this time instead they unleash a blast of venomous breath all over the arena. While the venom in this gas form is far less dangerous, in that it can't corrode anything and only cause itches at first glance, exposed to it for too long will cause the itches to worsen into pain similar to sunburn, and inhaling too much of it results in a pretty bad case of sore throat.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

The feline kept up his pace, mainly using this as a distraction to formulate his plan. If he stayed in one place any longer, that would've been it. He saw the gas that expelled in the air, and immediately took it into consideration. He had to assess it right here. judging from the looks of it, it could do some slow dealing damage, but he took a gander. If he inhaled too much of it...he might not have the lung capacity to keep breathing that air. Finalizing his plans, he stopped, jumping back as he got in front of the mammoth. He made sure he was a good distance from him, looking around. He was panting heavily now, breathing hard as sweat basically ran down his face. He had little in his arsenal, and the fact that his opponent had both speed and strength at his disposal was a challenge. Also, he was running out of options. He looked at his paws, which were shaking madly now. He erupted in a series of coughs and sputters, stumbling weakly since that venom was taking effect. He shook his head, panting hard as he rubbed his neck gently. He really can't keep this up much longer. His body can't take the toxins.....let's hope what he set up would be ideal....."Alright. Time to go out...ow....with a bang.....," the feline muttered, stumbling a little since it's effects were wearing in. he had one last card up his sleeve...assuming a fighting stance of a lowered guard, he stumbled around, his legs shaky as he kept his paws up, almost drunkenly. No doubt, he was resulting to drunken Kung Fu, using the venom's effects like a booze to purposely wear down most things. This lowered his guard, but also made the unpredictable actions evident.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

The mammoth sees that his venom is taking quite a toll on the feline opponent. At this rate, if he just stays on the defensive position, the venom might still be enough to take care of the opponent sooner or later. Considering he has the toughness to tank through what the feline can throw at him, it seems only like a matter of time, and the feline is surely racing against time now. The heavy breathing, sweating, coughing, shaking and stumbling definitely doesn't help in Mev's favor either.
But then he sees the opponent's strange movements, almost drunken, and chuckles a bit.

- My favorite style... alright, let's do this.

No more venom from him... or at least, no more of those that can worsen Mev's already bad condtions. Just gonna martial art between the two now. And so Jin prepares himself, making sure to follow his instincts and reflex, rather than thoughts, so as to counter Mev's unpredictable moves.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

The cat smiled, his eyes a bit droopy as he stumbled forward. He looked like he was about the strike, but fell to the ground, laying there for a moment. Upon laying there, he used the flexibility he had to attempt to strike at the trunk of the mammoth, with his hind leg flinging upwards for a direct shot. He rolled back onto his feet, stumbling some more as he wiped a bit of blood from his maw. Seemingly, it looked like that did him more harm than his opponent, but the cat wasn't about to go easy on him. His mixed moved were combined with something else, and he was surely going to make it a fun one....


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

The feline's kick does hit the mammoth's trunk, and the impact certainly isn't too pleasant. The mammoth grunts and winces a bit from the hit, but at the same time he's a bit excited to actually fight with someone using drunken kung fu, a style that he's always been interested and fascinated in, due to the unpredictable attacks.
But with the way the cat moves about, the mammoth can only guess.

- If you're seriously mixing drunken kung fu with capoeira...

If that is the case, then Jin knows he's really in for it now. But he's not gonna be that easy either.
He steps forward and turns to a side, as his scorpion lunges forward for a heavy thrust, and his snake tails biting at other directions so as to limit Mev's window of dodging the attacks. He then immediately follows up and launches a heavy kick at Mev again, with the force that can easily knock someone sober !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

The feline shook a little, looking around as he saw the mammoth spring forward with his attack. he drunkenly sways around, narrowly missing some of the blows. Some hits from the tails did get lucky though, but what the mammoth didn't know was that every time an attack from the snakes landed, it only made the effect of Drunken Kung Fu stronger. Meveretto coughed a bit, with that, managed to fall backwards just in time to evade that kick. While the leg was out there, he wrapped around the mammoth's leg, smiling weakly at Jin as his two fingers pressed only one part of the leg. He rolled off of Jin's leg, then slowly eased himself back on his feet. "I....err....that thing...," the cat slurred, seeing stars. "I borrowed your poison move....but...uhh...my owwwn...ehh....thing....," the feline muttered, stumbling a bit. Using the venom as a alternative for booze had it's toll, but he still kept on his feet. If he was going down, he'd go down with someone. "It's....uhh.....right......I used my thing....err.....uhh....what was I saying?...ah..pressure points...I know that one....makes the leg slowly shut down....longer than I'd like....but it'll leave you at a disadvantage too....don't let me get too close pal...," Meveretto drunkenly laughed, swaying as he got on his toes, meowing in a long, droned out way.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

Jin chuckles :

- Using my venom for your drunken kung fu ? Heh, that's pretty fun of you... but pressure point ? Good luck getting through all that fat in my body first, pal.

His snake tails don't bite at Mev anymore, instead take their chance to constrain him as they wrap themselves around his hands and legs, tight. His scorpion tail repeatedly stabs at the feline, but now also keep the venom off and uses brute force and precision to knock him out.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

The feline didn't even bother to resist this time, and let the snakes hold him down. He virtually didn't have the energy to resist much, and received the full impact of all the attacks. He grunted and winced, yelping out as his knees buckled. After the brutal onslaught of hits, Meveretto panted, shaky and borderline exhausted to emptiness. Yet, something stopped him...as if telling him the grand show was one secret away from finale. He let out a soft growl, his own natural will and power kicking in. It came slowly, so an opportunity was still open since Meveretto was still recovering. Whatever was building up was not going to be pretty though...


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

After the onslaught of stabs with his scorpion tail, the mammoth simply knocks the feline off as the snakes throw him down, but the impact is still pretty hard.
Then he gets back a bit to keep the distance, while letting the stacked-up venom do its job of weakening and wearing Mev down. Whatever other trick that the feline has up his sleeve, the mammoth just hopes that the venom would get to him faster and bring him down before he get to use said trick.
And so he stays on the defensive now, relying on his snake tails to make sure he won't be caught off-guard, and his scorpion tail to be the main source of damage.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 1, 2020)

The feline whined and panted, laying there as the venom worked his way into him. He was exhausted beyond all measures, and he could barely stand up. He had trained with SEALS just to make sure that he would be top notch, and also with other groups to ensure the victory he had. He had some training in working with resisting poisons, but this one was wearing him down. He whimpered softly, barely able to get on his knees. He trembled madly, shaking as he barely got to his feet. "A-Alright.......," the cat whispered, holding his neck. He had little energy left, but he was going to do what he never thought he would do again: go All Out. He got up, shaking just a little. "What I'm about to do might push the limits of what I've done so far.....and maybe it's worth it....but....the poison....once I'm done...the poison will immediately take over....so i got one chance at this...I promise you this isn't a power....just how much anger I have...," the cat reassured, crouching down once more. Nothing out of the ordinary happened, well, unless a feline getting furious beyond all measures. He let out a soft growl, then an angry growl, and then a furious growl as he immediately stood up. He didn't seem to show any more signs of fatigue, and the anger that he had was surreal. His eyes still seemed the hazel color, but more sharper, angrier. The cat let out a furious snarl, lunging faster than ever at the mammoth. It was a blinding speed that was unseen, and when the feline struck, it seemed like he wasn't even there. It felt as if the wind itself struck Jin. The blows that were landing were surreal, and with every blinding blow, there was no visual sign of the feline at all. After his onslaught, he reappeared back in front of the mammoth, and snatched his shirt off. His lithe frame flexed with the skinny muscles he had, but right now, his body had a hotter temperature than normal. "I told myself that my gun was a tool of justice....but who am I kidding? I was born to fight!," the feline yelled, punching the ground. "And all that justice stuff? It was just a little something to keep the 100 percent in check while I was knee deep in criminals.....," the feline said, a vein throbbing in his head. "Now.....let's dance!"


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 1, 2020)

The mammoth is caught off-guard with the feline's sudden boost of speed, even though he has all the time he needed to prepare for it. His anger does carry quite a force indeed, and every blow packed a major punch. The mammoth's snake tails help in withstanding the full impact, but even then that is rather unexpected and he certainly takes some beating.

- So... no more drunken kung fu eh ? Now it's pissed-off kung fu, eh ?

He chuckles a bit, then cracks his knuckles.

- Now you're just being so cheesy, hehehe. That whole "born to fight" and "holding back from full power" cliche that you folks bring up so much... wanna know what I think of it ?... Actually, why don't I give you a demonstration ?

He lowers his body with his knees bent quite a bit, his tails all readied to do the business, as their eyes slightly glow yellow.

_{Jin's attacks with his tails no longer inflict venom.}
{Jin's health regeneration is enhanced.}_

- I think it's time for Jin...

He then tears off the pair of leather bracers on his wrists.

- To *LET 'ER RIP*.






With that, the mammoth lowers his head, aiming his horns at the feline, and rushes ahead. With every step he takes, the ground trembles a bit, but definitely noticeable !
However, as soon as he gets near Mev, he suddenly stops and lunges his scorpion tail at the opponent with insane speed !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 2, 2020)

The feline continues his intensive onslaught of attacks, then barely manages to avoid the scorpion tail that goes lashing at him. The blow was a close one, and it left a considerable gash on the cat's cheek. He backed up, panting softly, more in anger than anything. He took a different stance, making out for his paws like blades as he angled them in a certain posture. "Alright, now you are getting serious! I felt the difference in that blow!,"the feline said, a much darker tone to his voice. If one observed from the earlier match with Scorch Flamewind, it was evident that he had some alter of the sorts. But, much in similarity, it seemed the feline was using his PTSD side of him as the boost to ignore pain, and use a completely different side of him the legal force has yet to see! He lowered his stance to where he was on his ankles, his paws trembling as he smiled darkly at Jin. "Now we can really bring it on.....," he chuckled, dashing yet again at the mammoth, going for almost a dozen fake-outs, planning his next move.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 2, 2020)

The mammoth can't keep up with the feline's inhuman attack speed, so he does the one thing he's best at and the only thing he's good at : taking and withstanding all the punishment coming his way.
But then he retaliates, cutting the feline's onslaught short. The anger does add in the force but at the cost of concentration, thus he has always learned by heart about the core disciplines, "never fight when angry" and "always keep one's head cool".
And so the mammoth counters...
_First, block top left claw.
Then block bottom right claw.
Counter with elbow to right cheek.
Discombobulate.
Dazed with ringing ears, he'll attempt overhead double claws. Employ headbutt and horns in.
Block bottom left kick.
Tusks to the chest.
Then horns to the forehead.
Fist to nose.
Uppercut with elbow to chin.
Dislocate jaw with inter-connected fists.
Finish with stinger to abdomen.
In summary : ears ringing, cheek bruised, chest traumatized, forehead in pain, nose almost broken, chin slightly dislocated, jaw somewhat out of place, stomach punctured.
Physical recovery : 1 week.
Psychological recovery : Never. Anger therapy needed.
Capacity to chew and digest foods : Temporarily non-existent._





(I just had to, lol !)


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 2, 2020)

(Wonderful. I've seen that too!)

The feline smirked, then pulled back. "Alright, that was a neat little warm up, but you'd be wrong as to think that this whole fight is based on just sheer wrath alone. There's still some thought process to this head of mine, despite me being a completely different side. I don't fight stupid. Or completely angry. If I did, I'd be dead long ago. Think about it. If I charged in in a blind fury, this fight would've been over before it began! I had to play it smart, but the only thing I didn't expect was the venom. That was new. Everything else though....I lined up for. Purposely taking those hits earlier, the circling.....it's now the perfect time to do this....," the feline smiled, getting down on the ground. He dug a small hole, then submerged his feet inside of it, standing there for a few. He purposely threw dirt in his own eyes, therefore disabling his own sight. "There we go....now I'm set.....," the cat muttered, getting out of the dirt. His eyes were covered in dirt, so it didn't matter if he rubbed them. He purposely made his eyesight go out, fighting blind intentionally.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 2, 2020)

Jin watches as the feline disables his own sight. He already knows where this is going, when someone shuts their sight off like so.
But he knows well that stealth was never an option for someone with a body build like him.
So he goes for the barrage of long-range AOE attacks like earlier, using his scorpion tail to fling chunks of rocks and fire off barbed spikes, and his snake tails to spit out venom.
However, the attack doesn't go on for long, and doesn't aim at Mev now, but elsewhere, so the mammoth can see how the opponent reacts to it.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 2, 2020)

The feline disabled his own sight for a good reason. He was keen in fighting his opponents head-on, but fought better blinded. He stepped towards the mammoth, raising his own ear's sensitivity as to hear the sound of the rock coming at him. Swiftly, and nimbly, the cat evaded the oncoming debris, taking a stance of one palm raised, and the other ball into a fist. A slight crease in the knees made him bend, and just a look of focus came over him. "Blind fight.....," the feline muttered, reverting back to normal, somehow snapping out of PTSD mode. "Alright....this poison's doing it's worth on me.....," Meveretto said softly, a small bit of blood trickling down the side of his maw. He was pushing his body beyond limits, and Jin could tell if looking at his body language, that he wont be fighting any longer. His figure wavered and shook, and the cat's tail drooped weakly. Meveretto, despite his rapidly declining ability to fight, staggered forward, his legs shaking as he did so. "C-Come on....," he panted, taking the venom head on. He received it in full impact, coughing up blood as he staggered forward. He stumbled a little, fell and slowly got back up, not ready to call it a day. "I'm not ready to call it a day jsut yet....," the cat panted, shaking madly as he stood in front of the mammoth. A small whine escaped his maw, due to all that toxin, but refused to fall, holding out his arms. "Well?....," the feline said weakly, looking at the mammoth as he shook and wavered.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 2, 2020)

The mammoth watches as his opponent reacting to the fake attack, having a feeling that perhaps it's still possible to trick him, since he seemingly couldn't tell that the attack wasn't aiming at him.
But then he got back to normal... or as "normal" as he could be, now with the venom really wearing him down more, he looks like he's on the brink of collapse.
That, or it's just one of those oldest tricks in the book, pretending to be so in order to slowly make the opponent drop their guard, and then it's a surprise attack.
So the mammoth agrees with the feline :

- I'm not ready to call it a day either.

And he certainly isn't going to be any easy, any time soon. He's still on full alert and full guard, it doesn't matter if his opponent is barely able to even stand right now. In a fight, everything is only clear once the opponent doesn't move anymore.
The mammoth goes for a quick low kick straight forward, at the feline's shins. If the hit connects, the mammoth's hooves might be among the few that the feline sees and remembers, after everything goes black !


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 2, 2020)

The feline listens to the actions going on around him, and almost feels the kick approach. With that, he swiftly parried the leg, panting a little as he fell to one knee. Beads of sweat trickled down his head as he sat there, shaky from all the poison. He was probably at his limit now...."A-Alright....this is really fun....," the feline panted, shaking even more. He barely brought his fist above his head, landing only one soft blow to Jin's stomach before falling. His tail fell limp as he laid there. Seemed this time, he really had nothing left in him. Most of his energy went towards fighting that toxin, but it ultimately got the best of him. Despite being in the worst condition possible, he managed to give a weak thumbs up to his opponent before his paw fell flat to the ground.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 2, 2020)

The mammoth was right. His opponent is still pretty alright at defending himself, and that parry was proof.
So he has all the reasons he needs to go all out, even if the feline is on one knee now.
He then throws some punches at Mev, mixing up the attacks with kicks, knees, thrusts (from his scorpion tails), and bites (from his snake tails). No more venom to be had from him now, but just sheer physical damage at its finest from him, thrown at Mev.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 2, 2020)

Before he fell, the feline managed to at least block a few, but not all of them. He still got hit by the majority of the attacks, and that alone seemed to be the finisher there. The feline just didn't have enough strength left to withstand the venom. Slowly, he managed to take the last hit with a faint whimper, then fell, panting heavily from the onslaught. It was a unanimous decision, and the winner was clear here. The cat had nothing left in him anymore. He laid there in silence, panting faintly.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 2, 2020)

The mammoth feels kind of bad, like he just straight up bullied and harrassed the opponent almost as bad as kicking someone when they're already down.
And that's not to mention his venom, at best a cheap tactic if allowed in a match, and at worst just straight up cheating that would result in disqualification.
When the feline falls down, the mammoth comes close.

- Welp, at least I modified my venom to be non-fatal. I mean, uh, sure it can hurt like hell but it can't kill, even if you're severely allergic to it.

He playfully pokes the cat's tail a bit.

- Ye gonna be OK though, big kitty boy ?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 2, 2020)

The cat barely managed to sit up, panting heavily as he wiped the blood from his maw. "Y-Yeah....I think I'll be fine....g-got a few home remedies I could try......thanks........again for the fight.....," Meveretto panted, stumbling to his feet as he held his side. Waving a little, he went back over to his car, falling to his knees again as he struggled to open the door. Instead, he just laid next to the car, holding his neck. "G-Geez....this is hard.....b-but yeah, you are stupidly strong....I like that.....," the feline smiled softly, patting the door of the car as he crawled back to the dirt. "Just gonna.....sleep here....for a few hours.....then go to a hospital....maybe....," Meveretto panted, shaking a little.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 2, 2020)

- Yeesh. Just gonna sit there and doze off while injured and poisoned from head to toe and tail like that ?

The mammoth walks over and helps the feline get in the car.

- There, now get yourself some treatment. And uh, drink this.

He gives the feline a small bottle with a faintly-transparent white liquid inside.

- It's antivenom. Mix of my snake tails' saliva, my scorpion tail's venom gland, and... my blood. All purified, cleansed and refined into elixirs like this, so it's safe to drink directly. It can only slow down the spread rate of the venom, but it goes for all venom and poison from mushrooms, frogs, snakes and insects all over the world. It also helps you recover faster. Think of it like, damage over time lasts shorter and hurt you less, while health regeneration lasts longer and you regain more health on each interval.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 2, 2020)

The feline gave a small nod, taking the little bottle with a shaky paw. Panting a little, he started up the engine, smiling at the mammoth. "Thank you again man....really, I'm in debt to ya....most people would just leave....you know, to fend for themselves. That's why I was about to sleep there.....most people I fought just left me....so I learned how to survive without depending on much help....good to know there are good fighters like you out there....," the cat smiled. "Also, rumor goes that there's this other person you fought before....says he's got someone to match your "insanely god level skill?" Know anything about that?....," Merevetto asked, taking a small sip of the substance. "Sounded serious too....where I come from, they won't stop talking about it....."


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 2, 2020)

The mammoth needs a while to register what he hears from the feline.

- "Insanely god level skill" ?...

He scratches his head a bit, not sure if the person he's thinking about is also the one that the feline refers to.
For now it's probably best not to have any further comments on it, though. He doesn't wanna get things mixed up and confusing.

- Not sure if I know that person. What's the rumor about, really ?


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 2, 2020)

Meveretto smiled a little, rubbing his neck. "Says you fought them before....claims it was the same fellow who used something called a "Ra Sho Shen," and "True Autonomous...something...," on you before. But they said you were too much to beat, even with two of them? Something I was hearing back at home. They were talking to me right before I came to fight you, but I told them it was a raw, bare knuckled fight. They were fine with that, but they said they got that one Spirit Guardian to at least meet with you. Know who I'm referring to? They say it was the match people dubbed, "Clash of the Gods," the cat said, looking around a bit. 

(Reference to our last match)


----------



## PC Master Race (Jul 2, 2020)

(Yeah I figured as much, heh)

His expression slowly changes when he recalls that "Ra Sho Shen" move. He could've sworn the name was slightly different, but he still knows who Mev is talking about.

- ... Yeah, I know now. And, uh, words are traveling fast, huh.

He doesn't know what else to say. It feels weird with people thinking he's some kind of god. Flattered ? A bit. Awkward ? A lot.

- I think one of 'em is Rien ? Or... Rein... blergh, my memory is like gold fish brain. But yes I know 'em. My powers back then were... all over the place though. Still in development. That's your problem when you have too much at your disposal, you end up stumbling around not knowing which one to use.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (Jul 2, 2020)

The feline gave a small nod, smiling a little as he looked at the mammoth. "Yeah, figured as much. Don't worry, his name was Rien, said he got his brother or something for the better battle or such.....yeah, that's what he told me. Well, thanks again for everything man. I'm looking forward for the next fight, if I recover in that time," Meveretto said softly, smiling faintly. He tapped the steering wheel a little, then sighed. "Man. To think all these crazy powers are running around and such...it's crazy, ya know?...."


----------

